

How Zappos delivers "WOW" in the mobile era - kunle
http://blog.hipmob.com/post/49186492059/how-zappos-delivers-wow-in-the-mobile-era

======
kunle
OP here - we put this together with the Zappos team to set some examples for
everyone going mobile. Here to answer any questions (or ping me at
ayo@hipmob.com)

